# Installing sound to Piko train



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I want to install a sound card from mylocosound to my Piko 0-6-0 kit train to practice my skill. The question is how do I know if the train is DCC ready or not. I wonder if someone has done this before, please share the step-wise instructions via photos. Thanks.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Are your running DCC? I may be wrong, but I thought you were running track power. Most sound cards work with either. DCC has more capability, but both work well for basic sounds, whistle, chuff, bell, 
. Chuck


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Chuck, 
I don't have DCC system. I am pretty much satisfied with running track power. Currently, I am in the process to have one more track on top of the other on the ground, thus I can have 2 trains run independently. What I understand is that we can buy either piko or mylocosound systems and connect directly into the motor power. Please correct me if I am wrong or if you have any idea please let me know.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

You ask about it being DCC ready. I don't see what DCC ready has to do with your sound card. 

Chuck


----------



## John Galt Line (Dec 12, 2012)

just to let you know that Piko make an American analog sound kit. It is made to fit in to the loco with minimum of fuss...And it's about $75.00 or so.
Model *#36221*


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

just to let you know that Piko make an American analog sound kit. It is made to fit in to the loco with minimum of fuss...And it's about $75.00 or so. 

I noticed that system, is there any instruction how to connect power?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

2 wires from track to sound card, card should have a rectifier for polarity. 
The green square with 2 black tubes on side looks like a reed switch. With a magnet glued to the back of a driver and the switch located close but not touching, it will sense the speed and control the sound. You could use a smaller wheel, but sound won't match piston position and chuffs. That's a matter of taste vs. convenience. 

This should get you started. 

John


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thanks John, with this information I think am able to do it. It's a good task for a beginner like me.


----------



## John Galt Line (Dec 12, 2012)

item: Piko 36220
After looking through PIKO.de web-shop site for the directions pdf. ( they have 90% of the directions for their items posted there as pdf. so if you need assembly, or part numbers for Piko items; search the Piko.de site.) Anyhow could not find the right directions for the analogue sound board there. So I Googled it and found a different item that is Piko and may be of use to you, that and it looks to be both digital and analogue ( expandable from analogue to DCC I'm not sure but worth looking at ??) any ways it more expensive; but the site has all the info and the installation pdf. for you to look at be for you buy, along with some pictures of the items so you can see all the bits and pieces...which is nicer than posting just the "factory stock photo" that most on-line sites provide you...I have never bought anything form this site so I am not able to vouch for them as a good merchant or not... I get most of my Piko items from Reynauld's Euro Imports, Inc. in Elburn, Illinois http://www.reynaulds.com/

The item is located at Shourt Line Soft Works Ltd.'s site: http://swl4.com/Piko_Products.html 
http://swl4.com/P36220_DC-DCC-Analog_American_Steam_Sound_&_Motor_Decoder_Kit.html
best of luck....


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The reed switches are for triggering a bell or whistle. The chuff works from voltage.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike, is that a dual reed switch? 

John


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, it is.


----------

